# What is the best lavendar E.O. to use in CP



## donna75126 (Oct 21, 2013)

I am wanting to do a lavendar rosemary CP soap using essential oils. 
what type of lavender is the best to use.

Donna


----------



## judymoody (Oct 21, 2013)

Depends what you're trying to accomplish.  Do you prefer a more delicate floral lavender or a more camphorous herbal one?

Given that saponification affects the complexity of EOs somewhat, I generally use cheaper lavenders for CP soap - 40/42 or lavandin.  Especially if I'm blending with something else.  If I'm doing straight lavender for somebody special or using lavender EO in a leave on product, then I spring for the Bulgarian.


----------



## athallr (Oct 21, 2013)

Great question! I'm adding on to that with where is the cheapest place to buy 40/42?


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have been extremely pleased with the EOs from New Directions Aromatics.  I use the 40/42 from NDA.  The packaging is top notch, service and shipping prompt with lots of communication.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 22, 2013)

I also love NDA and their prices are generally very competitive.

If saving money is a principal concern, try 1rawplant or Camden Grey.


----------



## lsg (Oct 22, 2013)

I use lavender 40/42 for soap and save the French lavender for leave on products.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 22, 2013)

ND has a Spanish Lavender which is not good for aromatherapy but is one of the nicest lavenders I've ever smelled at a reasonable price.  I love how floral is it...

Don't get me wrong I *love* Bulgarian but this Spanish is something to rave about...


----------



## soap_rat (Oct 22, 2013)

NDA just had their 40/42 on sale for a great price, I don't know if it's still on sale.  

I ordered from them for the first time and wasn't impressed with the communication or the shipping time.  Details if you care: I received their order confirmation (meaning they had the right email for me) then after 4 days had to call them to ask if they'd done anything with my order?  They said they'd emailed me about shipping but would email again.  I realize they have to truck across the border into the US first, but the FedEx ticket was initiated 4 days after I ordered (right after I called!), then had no updates (not even of having left their facility) until the actual estimated date of delivery, then it was delivered 3 days later than that.  I ordered on a Monday and received my order the following Thursday, which isn't horrible (but I was so impatient for my peppermint!) but the other order I made on the same day was delivered in one week and with plenty of updates, with Liberty.


----------



## TVivian (Oct 22, 2013)

Some of the best prices I've found on essential oils (including lavender) have been at gnc.com they have a buy one get one 50% off and $1 shipping sales. The brand is NOW which is not high end but I find it works for soaping. If you sign up for their membership/rewards program you get additional price reductions. I can get EO's for about 1/3 of what I would pay at Whole foods or any other local health food stores. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow NDA's prices ARE good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## athallr (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry for my ignorance, what is NDA?


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 23, 2013)

kharmon320 said:


> I have been extremely pleased with the EOs from New Directions Aromatics. I use the 40/42 from NDA. The packaging is top notch, service and shipping prompt with lots of communication.


I fully agree, I love New Directions and their packaging is over the top in my opinion


----------



## roseb (Oct 23, 2013)

TVivian said:


> Some of the best prices I've found on essential oils (including lavender) have been at gnc.com they have a buy one get one 50% off and $1 shipping sales. The brand is NOW which is not high end but I find it works for soaping. If you sign up for their membership/rewards program you get additional price reductions. I can get EO's for about 1/3 of what I would pay at Whole foods or any other local health food stores.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making




Would have never thought in a million years to look at GNC for EO!  Thanks for the tip.  Heading there right now...get it NOW!


----------



## CaraCara (Oct 23, 2013)

athallr said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, what is NDA?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


 
New Directions Aromatics 

Between them and Saffire Blue, I'm not sure who gets more business out of me but service is good and the quality of their product is great IMO.


----------



## donna75126 (Oct 23, 2013)

TVivian
How much of the NOW lavender do you use in your CP per pound


Some of the best prices I've found on essential oils (including lavender) have been at gnc.com they have a buy one get one 50% off and $1 shipping sales. The brand is NOW which is not high end but I find it works for soaping. If you sign up for their membership/rewards program you get additional price reductions. I can get EO's for about 1/3 of what I would pay at Whole foods or any other local health food stores. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making[/QUOTE]


----------



## TVivian (Oct 23, 2013)

donna75126 said:


> TVivian
> How much of the NOW lavender do you use in your CP per pound
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It really depends on the scent and I've used a lot of them. The orange and lemon don't hold well in CP at all, even at close to a full ounce PPO (but I've not tried anchoring them so I plan to try that) Grapefruit needs .5 PPO to turn out a faint scent so use a bit more.. But it does smell great and is one of my favorite grapefruit scents. Cinnamon, clove, geranium, peppermint, and spearmint are all nice and strong! (The geranium is a great Rosey smell and I really like it after the soap is all cured) You won't need more than .5 PPO to turn out a nice scent your soap from any of those. Lavender, rosemary, bergamot,jasmine and sage probably need around .7 or 8 oz PPO I've only used them in combination with some of the other EO's. That's my opinion, hope it helps  




Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry.. Got a little carried away there with the info haha.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Oct 23, 2013)

I just received a bottle of lavender from Brambleberry and it's nice OOB. I'll keep you posted after I soap it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Forsenuf (Oct 23, 2013)

After many batches I've decided that a combination of lavandin & 40/42 seems to hold longest in my bars. I don't know why that would be, but it seemed noticeable to my nose. Saffire Blue actually had a better price on 40/42 than NDA last time I ordered! (In Canada anyway)


----------



## Lindy (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm in Canada and I find New Directions service and shipping exceptional.....


----------

